# Aiuto!



## Old Sconsolata (6 Gennaio 2008)

Ho bisogno di indirizzi di avvocati divorzisti (con gli attributi) di Milano.
Chi avesse avuto esperienze positive per la propria separazione potrebbe darmi l'indirizzo in privato?
Grazie amici.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Sconsolata ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di indirizzi di avvocati divorzisti (con gli attributi) di Milano.
> Chi avesse avuto esperienze positive per la propria separazione potrebbe darmi l'indirizzo in privato?
> Grazie amici.



... spero che qualcuno ti abbia risposto, almeno in "Privato"


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*Sconsy*

...che dici Marì...questo posso farlo? ...d'altronde pare che siano bravi, quindi...perchè no?

http://www.divorzionline.it/servon/default.asp


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...che dici Marì...questo posso farlo? ...d'altronde pare che siano bravi, quindi...perchè no?
> 
> http://www.divorzionline.it/servon/default.asp



TU ... ... ... sei portato al buonismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono certa che ce ne sono anche di migliori  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Milanesi, rispondete all'Apello di questa Sconsolata, forza.


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*ma no...*



Mari' ha detto:


> TU ... ... ... sei portato al buonismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma che buonista...almeno per una consulenza in studio sà che deve pagare 89€ e basta, infatti volevo dire qualcosa sulla richiesta di Sconsy...che sappia che sarà un bagno di sangue in termini economici e che a mio avviso nessun avvocato avrà mai la volontà di mettere fine in una diatriba tra separandi...più tempo passa, più ne guadagna...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU ... ... ... sei portato al buonismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spetta te che atterri di là, e vedrai con che rapidità tornerà qua...


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> *ma che buonista.*..almeno per una consulenza in studio sà che deve pagare 89€ e basta, infatti volevo dire qualcosa sulla richiesta di Sconsy...che sappia che sarà un bagno di sangue in termini economici e che a mio avviso nessun avvocato avrà mai la volontà di mettere fine in una diatriba tra separandi...più tempo passa, più ne guadagna...


Buonista mi riferivo a quelli di DOL: che pozzan 'accir'r


Penso/spero che Sconsolata sappia che per trovare legali *(con gli attributi)* come dice lei, sia necessario sborare molti soldi.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> spetta te che atterri di là, e vedrai con che rapidità tornerà qua...
















   ho letto come vengono accolti i nuovi utenti ultimamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Purtroppo Paolo non c'e' piu' ... e tutto il resto e' solo uno stato di coma  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   chissa'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   a quando il funerale


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Buonista mi riferivo a quelli di DOL: che pozzan 'accir'r
> 
> 
> Penso/spero che Sconsolata sappia che per trovare legali *(con gli attributi)* come dice lei, sia necessario *sborrare* molti soldi.



...Marì??? 
...ma che scrivi??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  o  gni tanto ti leggo strana


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*ferme*



Mari' ha detto:


> ho letto come vengono accolti i nuovi utenti ultimamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ma non ho consigliato di entrare nel forum... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ho linkato la consulenza a Milano...ma avete aperto almeno, o solo il nome vi terrorizza??


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...Marì???
> ...ma che scrivi??
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che ho usato le sue stesse parole:




Sconsolata ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di indirizzi di avvocati divorzisti (con gli attributi) di Milano.
> Chi avesse avuto esperienze positive per la propria separazione potrebbe darmi l'indirizzo in privato?

























   scemo!


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma non ho consigliato di entrare nel forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... va de restro satana


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ho letto come vengono accolti i nuovi utenti ultimamente


 

























appunto per quello dicevo...


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*aaaaaahhhhhhh ahahahahahh*



Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che ho usato le sue stesse parole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...non hai letto bene


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non hai letto bene



Spiega tu allora


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma non ho consigliato di entrare nel forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh no. pensavo fosse il link del forum... 
e mi chiedevo qual era il tuo grado di sadismo...


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh no. pensavo fosse il link del forum...
> e mi chiedevo qual era il tuo grado di sadismo...



Ma Io avevo capito ... diciamo che ho voluto giocarci un po sopra


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh no. pensavo fosse il link del forum...
> e mi chiedevo qual era il tuo grado di *sadismo.*..



alto, ma non al punto di mandare al sacrificio una Sconsolata in quell'arena


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> alto, ma non al punto di mandare al sacrificio una Sconsolata in quell'arena


ahhhhhh e io che mi dicevo miiiiii ma quanto è bastardo dentro...


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spiega tu allora



vai a rileggere, te l'ho fatto un pò più grande...accussì 'o vir....


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ahhhhhh e io che mi dicevo miiiiii ma quanto è bastardo dentro...



no no, Sconsy è già una di noi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















(vado a farmi un tè...qualcuno gradisce?)


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vai a rileggere, te l'ho fatto un pò più grande...accussì 'o vir....
































  ... e' vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   eppure e' un termine che non uso mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che vergogna


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no no, Sconsy è già una di noi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie per il tè, ma preferisco il vin brulè... nota la rima...
vado che devo andare. ci ho gente a casa.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> grazie per il tè, ma preferisco il vin brulè... nota la rima...
> vado che devo andare. ci ho gente a casa.


Ciao Anna un grande bacio a te ... a Iago niente.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vai a rileggere, te l'ho fatto un pò più grande...accussì 'o vir....



Vabbe' mi scuso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... e' stato un lapis


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' mi scuso
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sto schiattando 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























































(ma hai letto bene?? ...ti sei accorta che ti ho corretto? ...o non sapevi neanche questa?) 

	
	
		
		
	


	






























...nun c'ha faccio


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sto schiattando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TU SI NU FETENT


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

ED IO UNA SCEMA ... mi era solo saltata la S


e tu subito pronto ad approfittarne ...


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*ahahahahahahahahahahahh*



Mari' ha detto:


> TU SI NU FETENT













































...ma no, dai...te l'ho detto subito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








































  ...ti ho visto contrita, e non ho resistito


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*eh bè...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ED IO UNA SCEMA ... mi era solo saltata la S
> 
> 
> e tu subito pronto ad approfittarne ...



...appena me ne date l'occasione...


...dopp tant'ann e saittell... manc zoccol me 'mparava??

























  traduci tu, Marì


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma no, dai...te l'ho detto subito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piuttosto (e non scherzare) quando lo cambi il vestitino?


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...appena me ne date l'occasione...
> 
> 
> ...dopp tant'ann e saittell... manc zoccol me 'mparava??
> ...



NO No no "fallo" tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che sei "Maestro"


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*...qui non si banna. ahhahah*



Mari' ha detto:


> NO No no "fallo" tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-dopo anni di frequentazione delle fogne, manco pantegana diventavo?


...cmq, chiedo scusa a Sconsy per aver oltremodo inquinato il suo tread, ma purtroppo Marì inizia a sbagliare a scrivere, e a leggere pure...


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*ahhahahha*



Mari' ha detto:


> Piuttosto (e non scherzare) quando lo cambi il vestitino?



...e ma guarda che da me la befana non è ancora arrivata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  ..forse stanotte...boh?


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> -dopo anni di frequentazione delle fogne, manco pantegana diventavo?
> 
> 
> ...cmq, chiedo scusa a Sconsy per aver oltremodo inquinato il suo tread, ma purtroppo Marì inizia a sbagliare a scrivere, e a leggere pure...



Iago sei uno Strupido  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   scusa Sconsolata


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iago sei uno Strupido
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































  vabbè la smetto... se no mi fisso che la prostata inizia a far capolino


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vabbè la smetto... se no mi fisso che la prostata inizia a far capolino


... necessita: Ginnastica


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*vedi...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... necessita: Ginnastica



...non la smetti, e mi provochi...la Ginnastica a cui tu ti riferisci mi porta giovamento alla colonna vertebrale


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non la smetti, e mi provochi...la Ginnastica a cui tu ti riferisci mi porta giovamento alla colonna vertebrale



AHHHHHHHH ... mi sono confusa


----------

